# door panels



## KellyB (Mar 1, 2015)

I have a door which will require a panel 12 13/16 in width. I also have two pieces for the panel which are 5 7/8" after milling X2 = 11 3/4" which leaves just a bit over an inch I need to make up.

Given that I can successfully match the face to my satisfaction, is there any reason not to use a 1+ inch strip down the middle?

Thanks.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

There is no reason why this would not work. I made 2 frame & panel doors with a contrasting wood center strip in the panel for some end tables and it made for a really nice appearance …


----------



## joey502 (Mar 30, 2014)

There is no reason not to add the strip, it will be fine.


----------



## KellyB (Mar 1, 2015)

Whew! thank you.
I couldn't think why it would be a problem, but I have thought that before with notsogood results.

Onward!


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

Without knowing what type of wood, 
and you saying your happy with the face match, all is good.

Personally though, depending on wood type, color, where it's going etc. etc… 
I might consider adding 1/2" to both sides. 
I don't care, myself, for having the 1" strip down the middle.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

If you can match it, go for it, there's no mechanical disadvantage being created.


----------

